# Viper Alarm Arm and Disarm Factory Alarm



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

Friends,

I have a 2002 Toyota Sienna XLE in which I am going to install a Viper 5706x.

That alarm has two wires in the Auxiliary/Shutdown Harness called, Factory Alarm Arm Output(#24) and Factory Alarm Disarm Output(#14).

where do I connect these wires, my repair manual doesn't have a schematic for the Theft Deterrent system.


----------



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

I figured this out, the factory alarm on this vehicle arm/disarm with the power locks, so those two wires can be ignored.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.

If you have no reply to your thread within 48 hours, you may reply to your own thread with the message, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list.



> *MULTIPLE POSTING*
> 
> This refers to posting the same question or same replies in multiple areas of the site (also called flooding). Please only post only once. If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you. This also includes the creation of multiple new threads on the same or similar topics and sending PM's continuously to one or more Staff members.
> 
> Rules


----------



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

*Re: Multiple Threads About The Same Issue*



Deejay100six said:


> Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.
> 
> Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.
> 
> If you have no reply to your thread within 48 hours, you may reply to your own thread with the message, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list.


Dear Mr. Deejay100six,

You said that I created multiple threads about the same issue? I only have three threads:

Viper Alarm Arm and Disarm Factory Alarm

Viper 5706x (NO) Heavy Gauge Harness

Connector/Wire Locating Help
https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription
They are however about the same subject, Auto Alarms Problems.
Please help me understand so that I will not get into trouble.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

:smile: No-one is getting in any trouble, we just like to have everyone follow the same procedures.

If you are posting about issues with a particular alarm system on a particular vehicle and then find another problem, same alarm, same vehicle, this should be mentioned in the same thread.

This saves anyone helping you having to jump back and forth between different threads which can make things much more complicated.

I have to say though, this subject is not really within my area of expertise so, if all three of your threads are, in fact, about different vehicles/alarm systems, please accept my apologies.


----------

